# apartment rent in penang gelugor



## blueer3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just to share that we have a nice apartment for rent in Penang near USM or Bayan Lepas, just next to Tesco & amenities, no sea view though  (3 bedrooms/2 bathroom). It is fully renovated and installed all needed facilities, do message me.


----------

